# heaviest you were at school?



## fatkid (Aug 27, 2008)

hey just wandering how heavy people were at school i'm in my last year and weigh 380 and am 5'4 fattest person at school!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 28, 2008)

I was 380 when I was in college. Probably even a bit more than that, seeing as how I didn't have a scale. In high school, I was probably around 340 or 350, and I'm 5'9".


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Are we talking about Pre-college, or college included? 

I mean, in highschool I got up to about 230ish. 

In Elementary school, when I was on a softball team [as the power-hitter] I was a very chubby 90lb fourth grader in stretch shorts. Oh baby! 

But yeah, college is a non-issue since I've been in and out of it for 6 or so years now. 300 is the top for me I'd say.


----------



## CurbFan (Aug 29, 2008)

Uhh... for me? 130. I guess you guys have me beat by a lot. A whooooole lot.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2008)

My heaviest weight ever was just under 300 pounds.


----------



## chublover350 (Aug 29, 2008)

in high school is was 195 and in 6'3"


----------



## Victim (Aug 29, 2008)

I think I was 215 or slightly heavier when I got out of high school. I remember being able to lift the whole leg press stack too.


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I never really changed my weight in school, I was always around 155-160


----------



## Forrest (Aug 30, 2008)

I was 160 or 180 in school. Can't remember. Now I am 270 pounds.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well since I'm still in school, well college lol, I would say about 340. Although I am about 292 right now. In middle school I was like 240 and sophomore year of high school I was 296. Then I dieted down to 240 again and then freshman year of college decided to intentionally try to get to 350. Got to 340 last year but it messed with my health a bit so had to lose weight. Maybe I'll get up there again one day once I have my PhD in the bag!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 31, 2008)

I was about 220 pounds my last year of High School.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 31, 2008)

High School?...hmmmm...top weight was maybe 135-40....can't remember that far back...


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 31, 2008)

Hmmm...I'd have to say I was about 260lbs my last year of high school...that was my biggest back then, and I'm just over 5ft tall. My biggest ever was 293.


----------



## fffff (Aug 31, 2008)

I was 190 in the fifth grade, maybe 5 feet. Graduated around 134-140 and 5'4".


----------



## Fat Nat (Aug 31, 2008)

I was roughly 320 at 16.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a senior in HS this year, 315ish, my heaviest. Oh and I'm 5'7".


----------



## viracocha (Sep 1, 2008)

For me, school was never an indicator of pudginess. Whenever I get into a serious relationship, both of us end up pigging out on a consistent basis. At 6'0, my fattest in high school was 190, skinniest 160. I went into college in 2006 weighing 170, and am now a senior at 215. Although I probably lost about 20 lbs. this summer in field school...

I've always had bad-ass tan lines.  

View attachment S4029782.JPG


----------



## benzdiesel (Sep 1, 2008)

I probably finished high school at 270 or 280. Sophomore in college now and a fairly steady 300-310. 6'3.5" give or take .5" or so


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 1, 2008)

I graduated HS at 280, undergrad at 400 and grad at 360. I'm offically 411 now


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know about the exact weight per se, but from 7th to 11th grade I was the fattest kid in my class.

I then went on a rabid weight loss regimen in late junior year, only to gain it back and more by the time I graduated.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2008)

Forrest said:


> I was 160 or 180 in school. Can't remember. Now I am 270 pounds.



Close to my own - 

I was around 130-140 freshman year- went up to around 170 and lost down to 155 from illness in jr year. I think I was about 170-180 on graduation. 

Im about 280 now


----------



## nrj1986 (Sep 3, 2008)

When I finished school I was close to 240. Now (3 years later) I'm not that much smaller at about 220 but I like my body a lot more now.


----------



## Actor4hire (Sep 3, 2008)

385 10th grade 345 12th


----------



## Tad (Sep 3, 2008)

I finished high school at around 170, which seemed pretty big to me at the time. In the first month of university I hit 180, but managed to fight back down to 170 over the next couple of years and hold it there.


----------



## tattooU (Sep 3, 2008)

i think i stuck around 155-165 through high school. i recall weighing myself on a regular basis at the time, but 13 years later those numbers just didn't stick in my memory. Obviously time well spent


----------



## DanKiiDoLL (Sep 3, 2008)

When I was in highschool I was about 340-ish that was my senior year, I was big all throughout school though and gained a lot but didn't care cuz I was so young and didn't pay attention. Now I'm in college, I'm at around 370. am I the only thats STILL the fat kid in school lol


----------



## benzdiesel (Sep 3, 2008)

DanKiiDoLL said:


> Now I'm in college, I'm at around 370. am I the only thats STILL the fat kid in school lol




Definitely not, our student population is somewhere between 13,000 and 15,000, and out of those I see maybe 25-50 people a day maximum who aren't the typical skinny-and-proud-of-it folks. Divided out into 30-person classes or smaller, the odds aren't great of being in any specific place with others.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2008)

May I ask where in NC you hail from Benzdiesel?


----------



## prettysteve (Sep 3, 2008)

My senior year in highschool weighed in at 195lbs at 6'2". In graduate school last year 245 lbs. I currently weigh a whopping 244 lbs at 6'2".I guess I better go on a diet soon before someone ships me out to a Fat Farm!


----------



## prettysteve (Sep 3, 2008)

Miss green eyed fairy: Slow down so I can catch up with you in lbs ,despite being 6'2'' .




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Close to my own -
> 
> I was around 130-140 freshman year- went up to around 170 and lost down to 155 from illness in jr year. I think I was about 170-180 on graduation.
> 
> Im about 280 now


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2008)

prettysteve said:


> Miss green eyed fairy: Slow down so I can catch up with you in lbs ,despite being 6'2'' .



Should I slow down or just grow taller?


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 3, 2008)

fatkid said:


> hey just wandering how heavy people were at school i'm in my last year and weigh 380 and am 5'4 fattest person at school!



Hey! I was 363 for the last two years of High school...I'm 5'4" tall...was *ALWAYS* the fat girl...the biggest kid in my Kindergarten pic and from then on! I'm 28 years past high school now!!!!!

I used to think I was huge in high school...If only I were that size today...man, there'd be no stopping me on ANYTHING!!!! (Not that much stops me now at 495, just sayin')


----------



## furious styles (Sep 4, 2008)

little known fact : i was the fattest kid in my class for most of my childhood. it was only near the end of high school that i buffed out.


----------



## infinity57401 (Sep 4, 2008)

In high school my freshman year I weighed 230 lbs at around 6 foot to 6'1". Now I'm at 192 in my sophomore year in college.


----------



## MK3 (Sep 4, 2008)

When I was in high school I was the smallest kid in school. I was 5' tall as a freshman, the second shortest guy. By the time I was a junior I finally hit 5'8"-9" but weighed all of 120-125 lbs. Prompted by feeding fantasies I started trying to gain and by the end of my senior year I was 157lbs and 5'10." At that point I thought I was getting chubby. Ten years later it seems funny but I was always thin as could be and even then looking back, I was slim after a 30lb gain. Anyway, when I went off to college I put on 25lbs in freshman year, lost a bit over the summer and then hit 200lbs midway through my sophomore year. At that point I was stuck in a gym class and began yo-yo'ing between exercise routines and gorging streaks. I've only been as high as 208 since but as low as 153.

Currently I've gained 40 straight pounds since last year weighing 193lbs. not exactly fat but plump and for the first time and pretty comfortable with it.


----------



## benzdiesel (Sep 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> May I ask where in NC you hail from Benzdiesel?



Going to school in Boone, but home is near Lexington.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 4, 2008)

benzdiesel said:


> Going to school in Boone, but home is near Lexington.



I live in Asheville. So do a couple of others on the boards.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 4, 2008)

I yo-yo'd between 115lbs and 145lbs in high school. I really thought I was fat at 145lbs, i was the fattest in my class at school.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 9, 2008)

Started High School at like, 300 lbs.
meh. not fun.
I lost 45 lbs...... and looked pretty decent in sophmore/most of junior year.
Now i'm back to 280.
ergh.
One thing that's nice about my college?

A lot of the other girls are fat.
Its nice to not be the only one.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 9, 2008)

my last year of high school I was 230 lbs. My first year of college (20 years later) I was 514.


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Sep 9, 2008)

In elementary school my highest was 180.. in middle school my highest was 260... in high school my highest was 333 and I am now in college and so far my heaviest has been 383 which is what I am right now. All of these have been while my height has ranged from 5'9 (elementary) to 6'1 (present day)


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Sep 9, 2008)

DanKiiDoLL said:


> When I was in highschool I was about 340-ish that was my senior year, I was big all throughout school though and gained a lot but didn't care cuz I was so young and didn't pay attention. Now I'm in college, I'm at around 370. am I the only thats STILL the fat kid in school lol



Hey Fat Kid in School here!!! Though there are some fat guys where I go to college who may be as fat as I am... but I haven't asked.


----------



## Curious Jane (Sep 9, 2008)

Probably 125 was my max in high school...those days I could eat tons without gaining an ounce!


----------

